# Tiddly pets



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

Our 3 tiny new does.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## matt_m (Apr 20, 2009)

Very cute. Are you SURE that agouti is a doe?? haha


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

I just thought that very thing looking through the pics! But I've just checked and the nipples are very obvious...I guess she had an unfortunate ruffle of fur there last night! :lol:


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

What a lovely chocolate! :lol: The placement of its markings are almost Dutch-ish.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I like the almost BEW with the little spatter on the butt. I also did a double at the agouti, lol.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for the nice comments guys. Yes the agouti pic gave me a fright :lol: I'm becoming really attached to these cute mongerels. The wannabe BEW is my favourite too, she seems so expressive!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

Update on these guys. As you can see, they're spoilt rotten. The banded/dutch wannabe is CRAZY.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

Awww, your girls are so cute!

I really want a BEW so your wannaBEW just looks too adorable. And that brown/white girl reminds me just way too much of my Wheatley 

What are your pretty girls called?


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Your almost BEW is incredibly pretty! Reminds me just why I love them.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you! Their names are ridiculous (not nearly as cool as Wheatley!) and weren't chosen by me! The banded is Shelley, the near-BEW is Ellis and the agouti is Elizabeth.

The agouti may look scruffy, but we have a special bond.

Another of pretty Ellis:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

You mentioned the wanna-be chocolate Dutch is crazy? :lol: What does she do that's so crazy? I'm curious!


----------

